
Coronavirus epidemy in Iran past crisis level - MrBuddyCasino
https://twitter.com/aliostad/status/1233668766124400640
======
spanxx
Unsourced comments by somebody without on-the-ground knowledge about the
matter he's talking about.

------
DyslexicAtheist
any Iranians on HN who have first or second-hand knowledge of what is going on
there?

~~~
majidazimi
Iranian here. The author of tweet is also an Iranian. All the reasons he
mentioned is absolutely legit.

1) it was just before election and needed high turnout --> This is true. State
sponsored TV started announcing Corona death cases exactly after election day.
It is impossible to get the virus and die in same day. Obviously they knew
that virus is in early phases of spreading before election.

2) due to political need, did not stop flights to china ---> As you remember
in early days many airlines refrain carrying Chinese. Mahan Airline was pretty
much the only carrier that transported Chinese back to China from middle east
which is through Tehran IKA. This airport is roughly 1 hour away from Qom.

3) source seems to becleric students from china arrived in Qom --> This is
also true. Qom has the biggest religious school in middle east and it has many
students from east/central Asia.

4) did not close religious shrines --> Which is obvious

Note that there are only few cases that this virus can get into Iran which is
more or less an isolated country:

1\. Chinese coming into Qom as becleric students

2\. Chinese working in Huawei in Tehran's office.

3\. Chinese working in oil sector in southern cities.

Other than above three cases there is pretty much no other way for this virus
to get into Iran as there was no other case in Turkey/Emirates/Pakistan, ...
since they started putting Chinese into quarantine a lot earlier than us.

------
halfdan
This Twitter thread seems like a random collection of pictures without source
and some guesses as to what's seen in them.

